# D-Day Commerative air show, Duxford, May 2014



## Airframes (May 28, 2014)

I'm still recovering from a fantastic weekend at Duxford and Old Warden, as the shingles contracted before I went has somewhat knackered me, and really affected the arthritis. Consequently, I haven't had time to sort out the almost 2,000 photos I took, but hope to post some in the next few days.
As a taster, here's a couple taken from the camp site on the Saturday, as the C-47 formation passed over. I make little apology for the para dropping shot, which was taken from a range of over three miles. We were lucky, going to the show on Sunday, as the weather on Saturday was very mixed, with heavy rain most of the day, before clearing in the evening. On Sunday, it stayed dry, with a mix of sunshine and cloud, allowing some variable backgrounds for photos.
More to follow from me, and I presume Karl, shortly.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## s1chris (May 28, 2014)

Quality pictures there Terry. Hope you recover swiftly and I'm looking forward to seeing the rest of the photos. 

Cheers Chris


----------



## A4K (May 28, 2014)

Likewise from me Terry! Looking forward to the pics when you're feeling better.


----------



## Wurger (May 28, 2014)

With Evan here.


----------



## Gnomey (May 28, 2014)

Great shots Terry! Looking forward to more and hope you get better soon.


----------



## Crimea_River (May 28, 2014)

Me too. Been worried about you Terry but glad to see you made it to the show and are able to post your shots. Take it easy.


----------



## rochie (May 29, 2014)

ok i will chuck a few in !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (May 29, 2014)

Nice shots Karl and Terry and hope you're feeling better Terry.

Geo


----------



## Airframes (May 29, 2014)

Nice shots Red Two, and thanks for the good wishes chaps. I still feel like sh*t, but hope to recover soon - apparently it takes around four weeks to be fully clear, although the rash can leave permanent scars.
Anyway, I've struggled out of bed to get some fluids and food inside me, so thought I'd edit and post a few shots for now, taken in the morning, before the flying display started.
These show a general view of some of the 'Daks', one of the Buchons which later provided a couple of superb displays, and one of the resident Mustangs 'Ferocious Frankie', of the 361st FG, as it departed to, then returned from, a display elsewhere.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (May 29, 2014)

Lovely shots guys.


----------



## Wurger (May 29, 2014)

Great images.


----------



## imalko (May 29, 2014)

Look like it was a blast. Great photos Terry and Carl. Sorry to hear about your health problems though Terry. Take care my friend.


----------



## Gnomey (May 29, 2014)

Great shots guys!


----------



## A4K (May 29, 2014)

With all! Great shots Terry and Karl!


----------



## Catch22 (May 29, 2014)

Beauty shots guys!


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 29, 2014)

Great pics fellas!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 30, 2014)

I agree, nicely covered gents and thanks for posting.

Cheers,

Jeff


ps. hope your health situation improves as quickly as pssible


----------



## rochie (May 31, 2014)

Dak's and Bouchons on the ground


----------



## rochie (May 31, 2014)

some flying shots.

the gliders and tow aircraft tribute to the gliderborne soldiers of D-Day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (May 31, 2014)

Awesome pics guys, hope you're doin' ok Terry...

and good to see you back in the fold too Karl, don't recall seeing you much lately...


----------



## Airframes (May 31, 2014)

Thanks again for the good wishes chaps. Had a bad day today and last night, but slowly recovering - I hope!
A few more from me, with one of the Tiger Moths and the Harvard doing 'Pleasure Flights' before the show, part of the vintage glider display, the BBMF's Spitfire PR19, and the same in company with the Eurofighter Typhoon II, both wearing AEAF stripes.
I tried posting these last night, but the forum was running very slowly, so I gave up and went back to bed.
More soon, health permitting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (May 31, 2014)

ok keeping pace with Dogsbody, my Spit and Typhoon shots.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 31, 2014)




----------



## imalko (May 31, 2014)




----------



## rochie (May 31, 2014)

ferocious frankie


----------



## fubar57 (May 31, 2014)

Nice shots. I envy you guys with access to shows and having aircraft flying over head. 

Geo


----------



## Airframes (May 31, 2014)

Nice ones Red Two.
A sequence of the Eurofighter Typhoon II doing it's noisy stuff solo. Unfortunately, since the Ramstein accident, the display lines for European air displays have been pushed back even further, so this display was at quite a distance.


----------



## Gnomey (May 31, 2014)

Excellent shots guys!


----------



## A4K (May 31, 2014)

With Hugh - lovely shota guys!

Hope you're feeling a bit better now Terry.


----------



## Crimea_River (May 31, 2014)

Great stuff guys. Nice to see you drop by Karl. Thanks for taking the time to post your pics.


----------



## nuuumannn (Jun 1, 2014)

Excellent coverage as always, guys. That Spitfire Typhoon formation was a beaut and nicely captured, too. Terry, I hope your health impoves, mate. Get out in the sun and get warm; you don't want to be too ill when the winter sets in...


----------



## Geedee (Jun 1, 2014)

Fantastic shots guys, looks like I missed out on a great show. Keep posting new pics !


----------



## rochie (Jun 1, 2014)

next batch from me.

dragon rapid, with the third my fave shot i have taken so far !
















FM-2 and Hawk 75 ? in french colours, again my little fuji bridge camera did me proud

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 1, 2014)

Great job fellas. Why is it the older I get and the less time I have remaining, my bucket list keeps on getting longer and longer? 

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jun 1, 2014)

Great stuff here.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 1, 2014)

Great stuff guys!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 1, 2014)

Once more, thanks for the good wishes chaps. Overall, I'm not too bad, but the pain, internally and externally, of this shingles thing is bl**dy awful, and it's also affected the arthritis, so my hands, wrists, knees and ankles are swollen and painful, making sleep virtually impossible.
But, on with the show, and the next batch from me.
The BBMF 'Dak', British Airways DH Rapide, Martlett (got out of typing Wild... that thing!), resident B-17G 'Sally B' (note the flame in the last shot!), and the Curtis Hawk, which I believe is the only one flying anywhere in the World.
I'll post some more once I've had some rest, and thanks for the complimentary comments.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 1, 2014)

Excellent guys!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## rochie (Jun 2, 2014)

Bouchons and Spitfires !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jun 2, 2014)

more Spitfires and Ferocious Frankie

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 2, 2014)

Beautiful. I wasn't aware there was a Hawk still around, let alone airworthy.

Geo


----------



## Airframes (Jun 2, 2014)

Great stuff Red Two. I like the 'dog fight' shots - tak-a-tak-a-tak-a !!!
More of 'Sally B' on approach and landing, the French Hawk, RAF Hercules lowish pass, and the resident Hurricane.
The Hawk put on a very spirited display, looking fast and manouverable throughout, belying it's 'chunky' appearance.
More soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 2, 2014)

Great pictures Terry.


----------



## A4K (Jun 2, 2014)

Lovely shots Terry and Karl! Thanks again for posting!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 2, 2014)

Great shots guys!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 3, 2014)

great shots Terry and Karl, keep 'em coming...


----------



## Airframes (Jun 3, 2014)

Thanks chaps. Here's a selection of shots the 'Buchons', which 'attacked' a poor, lone Hurricane, which in turn seemed to have no problem out-turning the 'nasty Huns'!
The '109's' were then set-upon by a gaggle of Spits, which Karl captured nicely, before b*gg*ring off and sneaking in to land.
I should have some shots of the 'dogfight', albeit rather wide angle, to capture the scenes, so the subjects will be a tad on the small side. I'll post some more when I find them, along with the Spitfires doing their 'thing'.
EDIT: I've just noticed that the quality of this batch has degraded considerably when posted on the forum, compared to the original edited shots.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jun 3, 2014)

nice Dogsbody, despite your camera focus problems you seem to have got plenty of decent shots


----------



## Wurger (Jun 3, 2014)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 3, 2014)

Excellent shots Terry!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 4, 2014)

Thanks again chaps.
Here's a selection of the Spitfire displays and the 'dogfight', in no particular order. 
Two of the Spits shown, MH434 ZD-B, and Caroline Grace's OU-V (converted to two seat by her late husband) actually took part in D-Day, scoring a 'kill', with OU-V being flown by New Zealander Johhny Houlton. Caroline has had the AEAF stripes and temporary individual code letter applied as they actually were, 70 years ago.
More soon.


----------



## buffnut453 (Jun 4, 2014)

Great pics folks. I may have missed it in the thread but was Union Jack Dak one of the Dakotas present for the show?


----------



## Wurger (Jun 4, 2014)




----------



## rochie (Jun 4, 2014)

nice stuff Terry, some of those look like you and i pressed the buttons on our cameras at exactly the same time !


----------



## Airframes (Jun 4, 2014)

buffnut453 said:


> Great pics folks. I may have missed it in the thread but was Union Jack Dak one of the Dakotas present for the show?



Not quite sure Buff. One was from Geneseo, and the other US aircraft from Connecticut. The UK examples were from North Weald and the BBMF. The second US Dak might have been the Union Jack Dak, re-painted, as it is due here for the mass formation from Lee-on-Solent to Normandy on 6th June, as far as I know.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 4, 2014)

My final lot of Spitfire shots, with some landing sequences, including the resident Canadian-built Hurricane, and then moving on to P-51D 'Ferocious Frankie' taking off for it's duo display with the Spit IX, and the first low pass.
More of this display sequence tomorrow.


----------



## imalko (Jun 4, 2014)

Cool stuff. Keep it coming.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 4, 2014)

Great shots Terry!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 4, 2014)

I agree!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 4, 2014)

Very nice shots Terry and Karl. Thank you both for sharing in the fun. Terry, I am sorry to hear you have the shingles sir. Eric is suffering from them also. They are NOT fun in any shape, fashion, or form. Here's to hoping you feel better soon sir. Oh, and I see you got several shots your loving Wildcat. Very nice.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 5, 2014)

Thanks again chaps, and thanks for the good wishes Aaron. I think I'm slowly on the mend, as the rash has diminished considerably, and the pain is now more of a dull throbbing - hopefully, I'll get some sleep tonight.
I'll ignore the comment about the Wil.... er, Martlet !
I'm having weird problems on the forum at he moment, and it's taken me an hour to just type this! Don't know what's going on, but the pages have been swapping around, jumping up and down, and there's been a delay of between 5 and 10 seconds between typing and the text appearing !
Anyway, let's hope I can load and post this sequence of the Mustang and Spitfire MkIX display.
Well, they've loaded, but they are all out of sequence, and I can't re-arrange them!
I've had enough of b*ggering about, so it'll have to do - I'm off back to bed !!!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 5, 2014)

Two of my favourites captured together. Very nice indeed sir, very nice.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 5, 2014)

Excellent shots Terry!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 5, 2014)

Lovely shots Terry!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 5, 2014)

Well done sir!


----------



## rochie (Jun 6, 2014)

Nice Dogsbody, will put some more of mine up on Sunday


----------



## A4K (Jun 6, 2014)

Beautiful shots Terry, and glad you're on the mend!

Been having similar problems with the forum too, wonder what's causing it?


----------



## Airframes (Jun 6, 2014)

Thanks very much chaps, glad you like them.
Here's a small selection of the Patrouille de France, from the Armee de L'Air, who once again put on an impressive display.
More warbirds, and others, tomorrow.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 6, 2014)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 6, 2014)

Et bien.


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 7, 2014)

Great shots guys, thanks for posting!


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 7, 2014)

Fantastic photos Terry, thanks for sharing.


----------



## s1chris (Jun 7, 2014)

Quality shots again guys.


----------



## s1chris (Jun 7, 2014)

buffnut453 said:


> Great pics folks. I may have missed it in the thread but was Union Jack Dak one of the Dakotas present for the show?



Yes it was one of the Dak's taking part. - Dakota "Union Jack Dak" - Transatlantic Success!

It arrived in Coventry at about 6pm on Saturday 6th of May. Happy to report it flew in to Bagington airport straight over my head.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 7, 2014)

Awesome stuff Terry!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 7, 2014)

Great shots Terry!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 13, 2014)

Thanks chaps, and apologies for the gap in posting more pics.
Since the withdrawal of support for Windows XP, I've had to up-date my computer and change the operating system, which, together with being laid low by shingles, accounts for my absence for the past week. Unfortunately, it's not possible to migrate all my settings, programmes, files etc direct from XP to W7, so I've had to temporarily install Vista, which _does_ allow the change over, and can then have the W7 installed, which is taking some time, due to the amount of malware since the end of XP support.
However, 'Irfanview' is not working on Vista at the moment, so I need to get this sorted before I can post more pics. As soon as the 'new' software' has settled down, and the 'Irfanview' problems resolved, I'll post the remaining sets form the D-Day show.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 13, 2014)

I run Vista on my computer and the Irfanview works without any problems Terry. So it's quite strange.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 13, 2014)

Yes, it is. I can open the irfanview menu, but it won't allow me to open 'My Pictures'. But my computer friend is working on it, as am I. It might be something as simple as the 'new' settings just taking time to sort themselves out, as there was a _lot _to do before my programmes, settings, files etc could be migrated from XP to Vista, due to the rapid, and massive influx of malware and spyware. It took seven hours, on a professional workshop bench, just to scan and clean the system ! And another day or two to get things working as they were before the end of XP support.
No doubt I'll get it sorted eventually though.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 13, 2014)

I understand you Terry. Do you run the Vista 64-bit? Is the Irfanview a new installation on the comp with the Vista OS?


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 13, 2014)

Great shots. Great to see you and your computer a running better Terry.

Geo


----------



## rochie (Jun 14, 2014)

i hope to get a little free time tomorrow to continue with my pictures as well !

fingers crossed and hope the wife doesnt get in the way !


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 14, 2014)

rochie said:


> and hope the wife doesnt get in the way !




You sir are either very brave or foolish. Wives don't " get in the way"....they are here to make sure we do not get carried away and enjoy ourselves for more than a couple of minutes at a time. All I know is that if a man says something and there is no woman there to here him....he is still wrong......or so my wife says.


Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Jun 14, 2014)

Wives, and women in general, are God's way of telling us that, somewhere along the line, we've ****ed up !!
Thanks again chaps, and I've sorted the 'Irfanview' problem, I think.
It looks like it was simply a slightly different way of accessing the picture files, in the Vista operating system, compared to Windows XP. I was so tired that I didn't see the layout of listings above the 'My Pictures' box in the 'Irfanview' menu !!

Anyway, continuing with the D Day pics, the liaison/spotter/communications aircraft were represented by Piper Cubs and Austers, buzzing about very nimbly, doing steep turns and lazy figure 8 fly bys in a very comprehensive display sequence..
The glider-borne element was represented by both vintage and modern gliders and sailplanes, one of the former actually taking part in radar trials, in 1940, from mid Channel, in order to establish if a possible German glider assault against the British Isles could be detected. (Coincidentally, I've just read an article about this, by the pilot concerned, in a 1970's edition of 'Aeroplane' magazine !). 
And then the Daks prepared to taxy for take off for the finale of the show.... I'm afraid my legs were totally knackered by this stage, and I couldn't make it over to the opposite end of the compound we were in, to get better shots of the aircraft taxiing in line astern. But I can tell you the sound was fantastic, and the prop wash even better - as witnessed by my cap, which went for an unscheduled solo flight as the first Dak carried out a mag drop check !!
More pics very soon.


----------



## rochie (Jun 14, 2014)

nice ones dogsbody.

i will stick the shots of the taxiing Dak's i managed to get tomorrow !


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 14, 2014)

Great pics, I love #11!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 14, 2014)

Thanks Karl and David. I notice that again, there's some loss of quality and resolution when posted here on the forum. For example, in the first shot, of the Auster, the original pic shows all the detail in the shadow areas, and is much 'brighter', and the pic of the two gliders being towed by the Pawnee has lost contrast, tone and detail - the tow lines should be clearly visible.
Ah well, at least my copies are fine !!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 14, 2014)

Good ones Terry!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 14, 2014)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 14, 2014)

Good shots Terry!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 15, 2014)

Thanks Andy, Wojtek and Hugh.
Here's my final, rather long batch from the D-Day show, although I might post some 'arty farty' ones in a separate thread, and I'll also start a thread covering our visit to Old Warden, on the way back from Duxford.
Next lot from DX will be from Flying Legends, in mid July, when I hope to meet up again with Geedee and maybe others. Meanwhile, I'll leave you with the superb sight of four Daks, C-47's, Gooney Birds - call them what you will - in the air together, with one dropping the Parachute Regiment free fall team, the Red Devils.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 15, 2014)

Lovely shots.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 15, 2014)

Great shots Terry!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 15, 2014)

I agree, that is one plane I never tire seeing.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## rochie (Jun 15, 2014)

Great Terry, missus did get in the way today, should get rest of mine posted tomorrow, though most look very similar as yours, seeing as we were stood next to each other I suppose !


----------



## rochie (Jun 16, 2014)

ok as promised my last remaining shots !

Patrouille de France


----------



## rochie (Jun 16, 2014)

and the Dakota's, brilliant seeing and hearing all 4 together !


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jun 16, 2014)

Great pics guys.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 16, 2014)

I agree, well done!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 16, 2014)

Good ones Karl!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 17, 2014)

Good stuff Karl.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 17, 2014)

Lovely shots Karl!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 18, 2014)




----------

